# DuraTrax Evader st



## LukeBasher (Aug 19, 2011)

Here it is summer and thought 1/10 scale ,why not . Bought a used Evader st with lipo and brushless, and it is fairly quick, and there-in lies the rub. Having trouble keeping the gears inside the steering servo intact. Constantly wiping out teeth on one gear...small teeth break off. Is there such a thing as a bullet proof servo? Is a aluminium gear available? Is this truck so out of date as to render parts like this unavailable? should I stock up with O/H kits? Thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The built in servo saver on the Evader is notoriously poor at protecting gears in the steering servo. Cleaning it up good and not overtightening it "helps" but never seems to cure the problem. I'd look into a metal gear servo from Futaba or Hitec to help solve the problem of stripped gears.


----------



## LukeBasher (Aug 19, 2011)

*DuraTrax Evader ST*

thanx for the reply. I had reached that conclusion and did my homework and found that the HiTec #HS 5625 mg seems to be the answer. Thank you for the heads up on this.........noob:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've used one of those servos before. Should work well for your needs.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

even a AE MG is good... but u might check your servo saver ... sounds like its to tight .. 

if to tight all the beating the tires take goes right to the servo and bang gears go bye bye ..


----------



## LukeBasher (Aug 19, 2011)

*evader st*

This also was mentioned also, and am tearing down/cleaning/resetting saver. This might solve the problem for the short term. Will also look at AE. Thank you for your input.l


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

one thing you had said """" Is this truck so out of date as to render parts like this unavailable? """" 

i have no issues finding parts ... i have a 3 year old st .. i love it .. use to race it and was told bein its a clone of losi .. it is a push pig or a tail swinger .. will that was my Q to prove them wrong and have fun doing it ... lol ..... dirt oval lowered i love the thing .. run a 17.5ss novak in it and rite now a novak havok ... 2cell lipo range from 5400 down .. 

i think its a nice truck .. now for offroading .. iam unable to say as i never got it for that .. was dirt oval only .. but iam sure i would have a blast there to .. 

the biggest thing i did as a upgrade was in the back on the shock tower is the link block .. i made a piace of metel fit from one ball end to the other and 2 small set screws also to hold in there .. i kept snapin them off .. its been awesome since .. 


good luck and ill toss some pictures someday up here of it .. still have the stock body form 3 years ago and used it a lot for racing ..


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Stop hitting stuff. :tongue:

Just kidding - though I have 2 friends driving ST's that have had no servo issues (and they're hacks). Agreed that the servo saver may be too tight.


----------



## LukeBasher (Aug 19, 2011)

Tore down servo saver and found the ss top adjusting nut totally backed off....so much so that when I removed the top brace , the spring tension pushed the brace away from the chassis. While lifting the brace off, the ss nut just fell off. Can't get any looser than that. Disassembled the saver and cleaned all parts and checked operation. Seemed to be too tight after all this, so polished all the sliding surfaces w/dremmel and now seem to operate some what better, but still not totally thrilled with the operation of this device. Have ordered a metal gear servo. AS FOR NOT HITTING STUFF.....wheres the fun in that....LOL . Most of the damage comes from jumps or should I say the landings. Will reconfigure the landing zone for less harsh landing...live and learn.... thanks for all the input.


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Another thing to consider: I've had servo-saver mechanisms that actually got TIGHTER over time. This resulted in the servo saver sticking when it took a bump which made it appear like I stripped my servo gears.


----------

